# Otters



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 26, 2007)

[ame=http://youtube.com/watch?v=epUk3T2Kfno]Otters holding hands[/ame]


----------



## satz (Apr 26, 2007)

hehe... that's adorable.


----------



## Dagmire (Apr 26, 2007)

The best part was after they were separated and then they joined hands again. ^__^


----------



## Augusta (Apr 26, 2007)

That was way too cute.


----------



## Arch2k (Apr 26, 2007)

I think you brought tears to my wife's eyes.


----------



## Augusta (Apr 26, 2007)

This little guy was pretty cute too. 

[ame="http://youtube.com/watch?v=n83iE4L5FDU&mode=related&search"]http://youtube.com/watch?v=n83iE4L5FDU&mode=related&search[/ame]


----------

